# What are some good dream addresses to go to?



## emzybob1 (May 20, 2015)

This one is amazing 2700-0529-1469


----------



## patriceflanders (May 20, 2015)

you're always very welcome to visit 
paarl 6600-4628-2156 and 
oishii ai 6100-5014-4991


----------



## Candy83 (May 20, 2015)

I encourage and welcome guests to have a Dream Address visit in both of my active towns, Applewin and ACNLpics. 

The first town is my original town. (I've been playing it since I bought the game in August 2013.) The second town is themed, in which all humans house villager pictures of all 333 plus the special character's pics.

Both towns have goodies on the ground for greeting Dream visitors.


*Applewin:* 4200–5369–9318

*ACNLpics:* 5900–5033–4735 


You can type in town name, when meeting Luna, and the they will come up in the menu.

_And here's my thread, from this past January, on ACNLpics:_

@ http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?254000-Introducing…-ACNLpics-!&highlight=


----------



## TheEchoTimes (May 21, 2015)

Well, my DA is 4400-4700-6735. A bit of a plain town, but nonetheless it's mine! I'm pretty proud of it, myself... Anyone's welcome to visit anytime!


----------



## Haunting Halloween (May 23, 2015)

Aika Village as we all know
2600-0218-7298


----------



## TheGreatBrain (May 25, 2015)

I have three in my sig. They're kind of cute. 

I'll check out the ones you all posted tomorrow. I l Iove dream visiting.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 25, 2015)

Either Donuts 1900-0445-3218 or this crazy Marshal-centric town 3700-2069-4814.


----------



## inkling (May 25, 2015)

I tried to visit the address you posted but apparently it doesnt exist


----------



## Fandabidozi (May 28, 2015)

inkling said:


> I tried to visit the address you posted but apparently it doesnt exist



If the towns not been updated via the Dream Suite recently, the dream will have been deleted.


----------



## TheEchoTimes (May 28, 2015)

You should totally go to Hitokui Village, very interesting: 2600-1856-4772


----------



## charmi (May 28, 2015)

Posting so I can remember this page! I would love to visit some of these!


----------



## Rosie :) (May 29, 2015)

How about mine? It's in my profile


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (May 29, 2015)

If anyone is into cute, pink and girly, I can recommend my own town!

Dream code 7200 2292 6458

I look forward to visiting other towns on here too!


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (May 29, 2015)

I hope you enjoy Gensokyo


----------

